# It is worth upgrading to these specs



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

I got a really good deal on a 1050 TI and i5-7500

now my current computer specs is

*CPU:* Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1225 v2
*Motherboard:* Hewlett-Packard  1790 *(some hp motherboard)
Memory:*  Total of 20GB DDR3 1600MHZ
*Storage: 2 HDD 1 SSD
Video Card:*  Nvidia GT 710
*Power Supply:* Delta 400watt

So what i was thinking is to do is replace motherboard,gpu,cpu

then i find out that the *delta 400watt psu* is 18 pin mb connector so if wanna reuse it for a new motherboard technically i can't, Then why not buy a new powersupply? the current case the psu gets mounted at the top so if i get a new psu it's big won't fit there.

So basically i will have to get a new psu,motherboard,case

This what i will be upgrading for

*CPU:* Intel® Core™ i5-7500
*Motherboard:* GIGABYTE GA-H110-D3A
*Memory:*  G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series 32GB DDR4 3000MHz *(This was bought in a sale and was supposed to go into a high end system but eh shit happens)
Storage: 2 HDD 1 SSD
Video Card:*  ASUS Strix 1050 TI
*Power Supply:* Cooler master 650W
*Case: *Thermaltake V200 RGB edition


So the question is what should i do it will cost me $309.63 to buy the CPU,GPU,PSU,MOTHERBOARD,CASE

Is it worth it? should i do it? i know it's a mess i'm sorry but i'm really hesitant and don't know what to do.

Thx in advance
regards,


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> I got a really good deal on a 1050 TI and i5-7500
> 
> now my current computer specs is
> 
> ...


$309.63 for 200 MHz and some newer parts. Not really in my opinion.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> $309.63 for 200 MHz and some newer parts. Not really in my opinion.


Sorry what do you mean by 200 HZ?

also 309.63 for everything GPU,PSU,MOTHERBOARD,CASE
all those for this price.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 12, 2019)

what plans do you have for these parts you are upgrading to?


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> what plans do you have for these parts you are upgrading to?


Gaming, GTA V,just cause 4 , CSGO, fortnite,pubg etc


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 12, 2019)

if i were you and it seems like you would use the pc for a long time before anymore upgrades.
i would get those parts and then sell the i5, mobo and then id grab a b450 motherboard and a ryzen 5 3600. That would be a sweet setup.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

Hyderz said:


> if i were you and it seems like you would use the pc for a long time before anymore upgrades.
> i would get those parts and then sell the i5, mobo and then id grab a b450 motherboard and a ryzen 5 3600. That would be a sweet setup.


The thing is the deal i'm getting is only the i5 and the 1050ti
but the mobo and psu and case i'm gonna buy them brand new


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 12, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> The thing is the deal i'm getting is only the i5 and the 1050ti
> but the mobo and psu and case i'm gonna buy them brand new


The 1050 Ti should utterly destroy the 710 in game performance. Honestly just sticking that in your current rig would probably go a long way. That Xeon is still a decent chip it looks like.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> The 1050 Ti should utterly destroy the 710 in game performance. Honestly just sticking that in your current rig would probably go a long way. That Xeon is still a decent chip it looks like.


True dude maybe i will take the i5 aswell then test the performance with current specs if it sucks then i might sell the i5 and get what hyderz mentioned.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> $309.63 for 200 MHz and some newer parts. Not really in my opinion.


The CPU speed is +200 *M*Hz (0.2 GHz) with your planned "upgrade". Go for the Ryzen would be my advise as well.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 12, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> $309.63 for 200 MHz and some newer parts. Not really in my opinion.


Yes but those 2 CPU have 5 years difference. Do they have same IPC?

Anyway, my opinion is to save more money to go for latest and most modern hardware


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes but those 2 CPU have 5 years difference. Do they have same IPC?
> 
> Anyway, my opinion is to save more money to go for latest and most modern hardware


Sure the newer will be a bit faster but I still think that would be a waste of money to do that particular update. Didn't I just see a US$ 129 2700X if OP want a cheap update? Combine that with a decent 450B/470X board and the next upgrade would be easy. The G.Skills might even work on the right MB.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Sure the newer will be a bit faster but I still think that would be a waste of money to do that particular update. Didn't I just see a US$ 129 2700X if OP want a cheap update? Combine that with a decent 450B/470X board and the next upgrade would be easy. The G.Skills might even work on the right MB.


I'm not from US btw, if you want to build a $1000 gaming computer in my country it will cost $2000 due to stupid customs and expensive shipping


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> I'm not from US btw in my country if you want to build a $1000 gaming computer in my country it will cost $2000 due to stupid customs and expensive shipping


Well you started up quoting price in US$...yes hardware is cheaper in US.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2019)

I would personally save another 300-400$ if you can which can get you these at least:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
Ram: 16GB DDR4 3000+mhz kit
Motherboard: B450 Motherboard
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1660 super
PSU: 500W+ Seasonic or EVGA etc PSU
SSD: 250+GB SSD
Case : Any decent budget to mid-range case

As i've typed out that statement you're not from the US..so where are you base so we can at least give you better advice?


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> I would personally save another 300-400$ if you can which can get you these at least:
> CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
> Ram: 16GB DDR4 3000+mhz kit
> Motherboard: B450 Motherboard
> ...







That's will be 370$ saying that i will use the 1050 ti and 32gb ram with it and old hdd and ssd
and really it's not worth it the difference between the i5-7500 and this is 5%


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 12, 2019)

for the mb+cpu combo i would sugest i3 9100f+biostarmobo its around $120, you also get new mobo which have much more future suported ratherthan stuck with 7th gen, rest it upto you, but i think 1050ti not worth now adays, consider is cheap yes, is cheap becouse of good reason, get 1060 3gb instead

anyway how much cost for that 7400 on your local store? as from here we can get i5 9400kf almost for same price, even cheaper for F model only


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> View attachment 136224
> That's will be 370$ saying that i will use the 1050 ti and 32gb ram with it and old hdd and ssd
> and really it's not worth it the difference between the i5-7500 and this is 5%


Ryzen is DDR4 so you will need to invest in getting DDR4 ram kit aswell, this is why i'm saying you should save another 6000 LE so you can get yourself the whole lot. Black Friday is coming so you could take advantage of the sales at the end of the month and order from Amazon international or even the UK site or any other equivalent in Egypt.
Personally wouldn't bother buying a GTX1050ti, try get yourself a RX580 or something used.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Ryzen is DDR4 so you will need to invest in getting DDR4 ram kit aswell, this is why i'm saying you should save another 6000 LE so you can get yourself the whole lot. Black Friday is coming so you could take advantage of the sales at the end of the month and order from Amazon international or even the UK site or any other equivalent in Egypt.
> Personally wouldn't bother buying a GTX1050ti, try get yourself a RX580 or something used.



I do have the kit I mentioned in the upgrade the g.skill one
Already purchased it in a sale
All I'm saying is is it worth to get the ryzen u mentioned or do the i5 at much lower cost


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> I do have the kit I mentioned in the upgrade the g.skill one
> Already purchased it in a sale
> All I'm saying is is it worth to get the ryzen u mentioned or do the i5 at much lower cost


Ah I did see that..completely forgot about it when I was making these post.
The Ryzen 5 2600 is year newer than the i5 7500 and it has 6 core 12 threads which is great for multiple applications . Also if AMD continues to stick with AM4 you have more upgradability path if you fancy upgrading to 3000 series when they are cheaper.
Looking at the rumoured specs for next generation consoles they will have 8 core CPU so potentially games will be utilising a lot more CPU cores which the additional 2 may come in handy.
My money is on Ryzen and as for GPU situation either try get a RX580 or 1060 used, if new then my recommendation is a 1660 super or if a very good deal on a RX580. Alternatively you can wait as AMD should be launching the RX570/580 replacements soon with the Radeon 5500 series or something which will price them similar to the 1660 super price.


----------



## Vader (Nov 12, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> for the mb+cpu combo i would sugest i3 9100f+biostarmobo its around $120, you also get new mobo which have much more future suported ratherthan stuck with 7th gen, rest it upto you, but i think 1050ti not worth now adays, consider is cheap yes, is cheap becouse of good reason, get 1060 3gb instead
> 
> anyway how much cost for that 7400 on your local store? as from here we can get i5 9400kf almost for same price, even cheaper for F model only


(I don't know if those parts are the deal in the country the OP is in, so i'll give you the benefit of the doubt)
In the US, that would be a terrible advice. First, z390 is a dead socket, next gen cpus will use new motherboards, and suggesting an upgrade path on an intel platform is usually not the best, since their outdated cpus don't drop in price much. I'd rather go for a ryzen platform with a 2600+B450 motherboard.
For the gpu, i wouldn't go for a 1060 3gb if possible, these lose a lot of perfomance in newer games compared to the 6gb version, plus amd's 570 and 580 8Gb cards are usually better deals for the money at that price point


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Grab a rx570 8G call it a day then save for a ryzen


----------



## 64K (Nov 12, 2019)

The GT 710 was never intended for gaming. It was just a HTPC card for people that didn't have integrated graphics CPUs. The 750 Ti will be a significant upgrade for you. Not a lot of people know this but the 750 and 750 Ti weren't even in the same generation as the 7xx Keplers. They were actually the first Maxwells. Later the architecture was revised and then the 9xx were released.

Basically, if you are able to play the games that you like without performance issues then there's no real need to upgrade.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 12, 2019)

64K said:


> The GT 710 was never intended for gaming. It was just a HTPC card for people that didn't have integrated graphics CPUs. The 750 Ti will be a significant upgrade for you. Not a lot of people know this but the 750 and 750 Ti weren't even in the same generation as the 7xx Keplers. They were actually the first Maxwells. Later the architecture was revised and then the 9xx were released.
> 
> Basically, if you are able to play the games that you like without performance issues then there's no real need to upgrade.



With the 710 overclocked i can play most of the games at lowest settings possible from 30-50 fps
so im sure the 1050 ti will be a big improvement 

also ye its a 1050 ti not a 750


----------



## 64K (Nov 12, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> With the 710 overclocked i can play most of the games at lowest settings possible from 30-50 fps
> so im sure the 1050 ti will be a big improvement
> 
> also ye its a 1050 ti not a 750



ooops I misread. Well, the 1050 Ti will be a huge upgrade for you from the GT 710.


----------



## lmille16 (Nov 12, 2019)

If all you need to spend is $300, then that will be a quality upgrade for you. Will it knock anyone's socks off? Nope, but you'll certainly see improvement.


----------



## Eskimonster (Nov 12, 2019)

I would try to sell the intel stuff and get a new ryzen cpu.
Imo the best investement you can do for small bugdet.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> The 1050 Ti should utterly destroy the 710 in game performance. Honestly just sticking that in your current rig would probably go a long way. That Xeon is still a decent chip it looks like.


This is the thing to do. The old Ivy Bridge Xeon you have isn't a disaster for modern gaming, it's just being held back by the GT 710.
Just make sure the existing HP Delta 400W power supply has a 6-pin PCIe power connector you can use.

There's no point trying to make the i5-7500 work. You'd need a new motherboard, power supply, DDR4, and possibly CPU cooler and if you were going to spend money on all of that, you shouldn't be wasting it on a measly 4C/4T CPU. I would expect you can get a Ryzen 5 2600 and B450 board for less with newer interfaces and better performance with 6C/12T.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 12, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> This is the thing to do. The old Ivy Bridge Xeon you have isn't a disaster for modern gaming, it's just being held back by the GT 710.
> Just make sure the existing HP Delta 400W power supply has a 6-pin PCIe power connector you can use.
> 
> There's no point trying to make the i5-7500 work. You'd need a new motherboard, power supply, DDR4, and possibly CPU cooler and if you were going to spend money on all of that, you shouldn't be wasting it on a measly 4C/4T CPU. I would expect you can get a Ryzen 5 2600 and B450 board for less with newer interfaces and better performance with 6C/12T.


I checked one of the stores that was in OPs list. Egypt has a very limited supply/few options of hardware. i9400 and the newer Ryzens plus a few of the older ones in the lower end of the specter. My (limited) experience with HP and similar PCs is that they have an absolute minimum of 12V outputs and for sure none extra that wasn't needed it the original PC. There is no way of testing a higher spec GPU in the current build I will assume since a 710 GT is purely powered from the PCIe. I agree that a B450 and 2600 would be a good starting point for a build that could be built on. I can bring a CPU on my next visit to Egypt but nothing bigger.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 13, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> This is the thing to do. The old Ivy Bridge Xeon you have isn't a disaster for modern gaming, it's just being held back by the GT 710.
> Just make sure the existing HP Delta 400W power supply has a 6-pin PCIe power connector you can use.
> 
> There's no point trying to make the i5-7500 work. You'd need a new motherboard, power supply, DDR4, and possibly CPU cooler and if you were going to spend money on all of that, you shouldn't be wasting it on a measly 4C/4T CPU. I would expect you can get a Ryzen 5 2600 and B450 board for less with newer interfaces and better performance with 6C/12T.


Yes the PSU does have a 6 pin but I'm afraid it stil won't handle the 1050 ti
Because it's the higher model of them the Asus strix and this thing is a beast 




mstenholm said:


> I checked one of the stores that was in OPs list. Egypt has a very limited supply/few options of hardware. i9400 and the newer Ryzens plus a few of the older ones in the lower end of the specter. My (limited) experience with HP and similar PCs is that they have an absolute minimum of 12V outputs and for sure none extra that wasn't needed it the original PC. There is no way of testing a higher spec GPU in the current build I will assume since a 710 GT is purely powered from the PCIe. I agree that a B450 and 2600 would be a good starting point for a build that could be built on. I can bring a CPU on my next visit to Egypt but nothing bigger.



That is very true mate we never get to enjoy online deals even Black Friday stuff is bullshit and fake in Egypt fake deals, I once built an PC on Amazon that's cost 2000$ the shipping and customs were 1450$
So if you want to build a pc that cost 1000 u have to pay 2000 also when are you visiting?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> 1050 ti
> Because it's the higher model of them the Asus strix and this thing is a beast


The 1050 ti is a budget card with power use around 75w (and way better than that 710). Those with 6-pin are a bit more, but not by much. Between the xeon cpu (~80-100W) and this card that system isnt drawing more than 200W maxed out..less gaming. I wouldnt worry about the psu so long as the overwhelming majority of wattage on that psu is on the 12v rail.. the label on the side should say how many watts/amps are there.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 13, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> The 1050 ti is a budget card with power use around 75w (and way better than that 710). Those with 6-pin are a bit more, but not by much. Between the xeon cpu (~80-100W) and this card that system isnt drawing more than 200W maxed out..less gaming. I wouldnt worry about the psu so long as the overwhelming majority of wattage on that psu is on the 12v rail.. the label on the side should say how many watts/amps are there.


Maybe you can let me know if that will work


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 13, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Maybe you can let me know if that will work


Looks like 216W on the 12v rail. Should be fine.

Though upgrading the PSU would still be a good idea if you can (no proprietary connectors on the motherboard).


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 13, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Yes the PSU does have a 6 pin but I'm afraid it stil won't handle the 1050 ti
> Because it's the higher model of them the Asus strix and this thing is a beast


Is it this one?








						ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1050 Ti GAMING OC Specs
					

NVIDIA GP107, 1493 MHz, 768 Cores, 48 TMUs, 32 ROPs, 4096 MB GDDR5, 1752 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




As others have said, you'll be fine. It's a 75W card and the 6-pin is just to give the card more than 75W if it is overclocked, where it might consume up to 90-100W in total. Your 6-pin on the power supply shows that it's designed to handle cards up to 150W.

I have a few machines at home and the one I do the most gaming on is powered by an i7-3770K which, apart from the hyperthreading, is about the same as the Xeon V2 chip you have. I've paired it with an RX 5700XT and I'm still GPU-bottlenecked almost all of the time. Like you, I'm itching to upgrade it because it's so old, it only has slow DDR3, the motherboard is lacking NVMe ports and USB3, and I'm limited to PCIe 2.0 instead of PCIe 4.0 but in the real world none of that really matters for gaming, and being an under-the-TV console replacement, this thing gets used solely for internet, gaming, and watching videos.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 13, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's this one

Exactly mate I feel like this cpu can do a lot more
Not that's its any good but when I play CSGO I'm loading the map faster than my friend who has a ryzen 5 2600 like Everytime I connect in the server before any one idk 
Well yes I will pair it with the 1050 ti and see what happens.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Graphics card makers avoid to max out the PCI-E slot and draw all 75W from it. So they add a 6-pin PCIE connector to split the power load.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Looks like 216W on the 12v rail.


Where do you see that?

Unless I'm reading it wrong, that image says 400W combined on all the 12v rails...

It should be fine...


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

He just calculated only one of the four 12v rails and missed the others...



xMidNight said:


> Maybe you can let me know if that will work


xMidNight
You have 3 12v rails capable of 216W each and 1 rail of 150W but all 4 of them combined cannot exceed 400W.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> So the question is what should i do it will cost me $309.63 to buy the CPU,GPU,PSU,MOTHERBOARD,CASE


My 2cents; It's a good deal. The CPU may only be 200mhz faster but the IPC improvement makes it worth it especially when you couple that with the ram and GPU upgrades. The 1050ti alone is an amazing upgrade from that GT710.

However, if nothing else upgrade your GPU. That is the single biggest problem you have for gaming on your system. And get a 1060-6GB it's only about $30 more and well worth it.


----------



## xMidNight (Nov 13, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> He just calculated only one of the four 12v rails and missed the others...
> 
> 
> xMidNight
> You have 3 12v rails capable of 216W each and 1 rail of 150W but all 4 of them combined cannot exceed 400W.


Sorry I'm not any good at understanding what are u saying I just want to know if I plug the gpu in the pci and the 6 pin connector will I have any issues I don't wanna damage something.


lexluthermiester said:


> My 2cents; It's a good deal. The CPU may only be 200mhz faster but the IPC improvement makes it worth it especially when you couple that with the ram and GPU upgrades. The 1050ti alone is an amazing upgrade from that GT710.
> 
> However, if nothing else upgrade your GPU. That is the single biggest problem you have for gaming on your system. And get a 1060-6GB it's only about $30 more and well worth it.


Yes I will pair the 1050 ti to with the Xeon processer it will be a good compention honestly I thought the worst gpu exists was the Intel integrated onboard but apparently there's GT 710


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Sorry I'm not any good at understanding what are u saying I just want to know if I plug the gpu in the pci and the 6 pin connector will I have any issues I don't wanna damage something.


With a 1050ti, you'll be fine. With that card your system shouldn't push that power supply beyond it's limits.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

xMidNight said:


> Sorry I'm not any good at understanding what are u saying I just want to know if I plug the gpu in the pci and the 6 pin connector will I have any issues I don't wanna damage something.


You can do it...
The 1050TI as others said is a 70~80W card. You can even go with a 120~140W card without issues.


----------

